# new pictures XD



## falloftroy7 (May 15, 2006)

well, im slowly gaining, and I thought I'd share my progress.  

here are some of the newest pics i have:wubu:


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 15, 2006)

Man, Im so lucky! You look great babe. And F.Y.I. you said 'slowing' I believe you meant slowly. Lol. <33333






Hottie.:smitten:


----------



## Shogun (May 15, 2006)

So what are your new stats?


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

Ver' nice! You and your background are very artistic.


----------



## TheMarno (May 15, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> Man, Im so lucky! You look great babe. And F.Y.I. you said 'slowing' I believe you meant slowly. Lol. <33333
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are a shmuck, man. Just jokin, but definitely lucky.


----------



## shy guy (May 15, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> Man, Im so lucky! You look great babe. And F.Y.I. you said 'slowing' I believe you meant slowly. Lol. <33333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how about sharing some of that ''luck'' with us bro...oh and by the way if you want to speed up your GF's ''weight gain'' I got three words for you ''Weight'' ''Gain'' ''Powder''...later


----------



## shy guy (May 15, 2006)

Dam:doh: I almost forgot Troy you look super cute!!!!!!:smitten:...later


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 15, 2006)

Wow, your boyfriend's a lucky guy! You look great.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 15, 2006)

nice pics. you're a cutie. keep up the gaining.


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 16, 2006)

Oh man oh man. hot.:wubu:


----------



## falloftroy7 (May 17, 2006)

such wonderful comments  
my stats?
lets see i weighed in at 144ish like a week ago..
so im guessing its more than that.
hey its not much.
but im getting there


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (May 17, 2006)

Falloftroy:
You look wonderful and I congragulate you on the weight gain.. keep up the gaining because you are doing fantastic...You don't know me I'm Taneisha I've ben a member at this Forum since November of 2005... this is a wonderful Forum to support the weight gain of our members here...most people look down on fat people because they believe that need to loose weight I don't feel that way I feel


> God made all of us and we should start recognizing that we are human also


 But you're doing good Sweetheart and your body is starting to fill out so nicely


----------



## Totmacher (May 17, 2006)

Mmm, cutie pie.


----------



## Frogman (May 17, 2006)

Do you mind if I ask what you starting weight was, and what your goal weight is?

Also, I think you'll find something cool about gaining and stuffing, which is basically: the fatter you get, the fatter you get. Not only is your stomach bigger, but your body needs more calories to sustain itself; and as you become larger, you will probably slow down on the physical activity, since it will become uncomfortable. Thus your metabolism slows down.


----------



## falloftroy7 (May 17, 2006)

Frogman said:


> Do you mind if I ask what you starting weight was, and what your goal weight is?
> 
> Also, I think you'll find something cool about gaining and stuffing, which is basically: the fatter you get, the fatter you get. Not only is your stomach bigger, but your body needs more calories to sustain itself; and as you become larger, you will probably slow down on the physical activity, since it will become uncomfortable. Thus your metabolism slows down.


well my starting was like...136. and just for right now, my most recent goal is up to 200.


----------



## greeby (May 18, 2006)

WOW! Totally hot! Where can I find your Eastern Canadian twin???


----------



## taetaegrrl (May 18, 2006)

I used to be about the same size (well, 140-ish anyway). My ex-b/f convinced me to quit all the dieting and see what happened from there. 4 years later, I'm tipping the scales at 235! (Well, at least on my mom's scale at her place. My own says I'm about 218, but we're pretty sure it's inaccurate.)

In my case, I think I carry it pretty well though. People always guess I'm not much over maybe 160 or 170. I do tend to hide my belly inside tight jeans though. If I let it hang over the top in public like I tend to do at home, they might guess more accurately. 

I'd have to say I really enjoy being heavier though. Sometimes I even surprise myself. Like a while ago, I was out with a couple female friends in one of my friend's Jeeps. They're both skinny things (at least as tall as me and 110-120lbs.). We stopped someplace and were hanging around outside, and I sat down on the back bumper to rest for a bit. They both just stared at me. I was like "What?" One of them finally blurts out "Damn girl! How much do you weigh?" They started laughing and the other one said "Yeah! The back end of my Jeep squats down when you sit on it!" They took turns jumping up and down on the back bumper after that, and neither could budge it! Haha!




falloftroy7 said:


> well my starting was like...136. and just for right now, my most recent goal is up to 200.


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 18, 2006)

Wonderful replies! Lol, you're so popular babe. I am jealous!:smitten:


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 19, 2006)

falloftroy7 said:


> well, im slowly gaining, and I thought I'd share my progress.
> 
> here are some of the newest pics i have:wubu:



fuk u r hott. i want 2 c mor pics of u.


----------



## bentleydev (May 19, 2006)

Is there a place where we could see the others that you apparently posted before?


----------



## falloftroy7 (May 20, 2006)

bentleydev said:


> Is there a place where we could see the others that you apparently posted before?



go to my profile and click on view all threads by me


----------



## Doctor S (May 20, 2006)

I must say, you look great, and your BF must be in heaven


----------



## bentleydev (May 20, 2006)

I already searched those threads, and I think the pictures expired or something. Not available anymore on photobucket or something.


----------



## falloftroy7 (May 21, 2006)

bentleydev said:


> I already searched those threads, and I think the pictures expired or something. Not available anymore on photobucket or something.



hmmm maybe i didnt take them off photobucket.


----------



## Frogman (May 21, 2006)

I was also going to say, with regards to your goal, that ~200 should be considered your long term goal, (if it isn't already). Putting on 55-odd pounds of fat takes quite some time, particularly if you are younger and thinner to begin with. 

It might be best to set smaller short-term goals, like 155, then 165, etc... This way you won't be disappointed by the potential slowness of the process. 
- Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Totmacher (May 21, 2006)

Wow, you really take, " live for today" seriously! Gaining 55 lbs. in six months (2-3 lbs. a week) doesn't seem _that_ outlandish, does it? *does math* OK, actually, that's like an extra double whopper or three slices of pizza worth of calories a day, maybe make it a year?


----------



## Purplestuff23 (May 22, 2006)

You are amazing, and I'm looking forward to watching you get bigger. Keept it up!


----------

